# any one remember IP from china colors?



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

I found 2 bottles I had
One had white pills and light blue pills - think the light blue are clomids??
Another bottle with yellows and pinks
Also found the clen mixture that he used to sell before he went out


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

Yellow- proviron??
Light blue - clomid?? Not sure on the clomids - I didn't throw up after taking one like I do with clomids


----------



## BigBob (Jun 14, 2015)

Yellow=winstrol


But are they square?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 15, 2015)

post a picture if you can. Would love to see it. Miss Ole IP


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2015)

They are round


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 15, 2015)

IP/bd provi was blue square scord. They were very good . Post pics. T


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2015)

*picture of IP China pills*

See if this comes out


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2015)

IP pills


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't know what the big yellow ones are and the brown - they are older then the stop sign ones he sold- the bottle of clen expired in 2006
Have some more great pics but keep getting upload error 
The yellow was the premo from right before he closed up


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 15, 2015)

The BP Winny were light yellow scored squares @50, no?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> The BP Winny were light yellow scored squares @50, no?


Like these.  These were 20mg


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

These where sent when he used to tape them together
Sorry the small yellows were sent as proviron not primo
Been a long time
I still have his list some were with colors and prices- not sure if I can put that up or not
The list is old - the last one he had


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

I never bought the 50mg 
I Was to cheep- used to mix match 5000 for cheep cheep and spend the day it came in un taping. The first years- the cane in real soft and half would break
Then he made the harder, more compressed IP brand ones that didn't break as easy -out of 1000 you would have 10 or 20 that would break
I used some of mine last year and still did well with the 12 year old or more pills


----------



## custom creation (Jun 16, 2015)

I used a lot of his gear. The greenish colored are drol, the small white were nolvadex


----------



## Akamai (Jun 16, 2015)

squatster said:


> These where sent when he used to tape them together
> Sorry the small yellows were sent as proviron not primo
> Been a long time
> I still have his list some were with colors and prices- not sure if I can put that up or not
> The list is old - the last one he had



Oh shit that was a long time ago.

Ak


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

custom creation said:


> I used a lot of his gear. The greenish colored are drol, the small white were nolvadex





Novadex-forgot I bought some -


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Did anyone ever use or remember their undetectable steroid.  The raw was an accidental variant of nandrolone.  I remember reading they always tested their batches but sent this one out early.  The tests showed nothing but feedback was great.  Amazing strength gains but little size.  It was widely used by athletes and claimed it could be run up till the day of testing.  Anyone remember this?  I will try to find the right up.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 16, 2015)

I used a sublingual he had and it was the shit. Shortly after I started his pgcl. It was short term but same outcome in my opinion as dnp. If you didn't have a shitter on hand with this stuff you were in trouble.


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2015)

His pgcl was incredible
All the stuff was incredable


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 17, 2015)

I missed his stuff still have some of his 50mg Var


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jun 17, 2015)

This thread almost brought a tear to my eye, man I miss IP.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> This thread almost brought a tear to my eye, man I miss IP.



Same here.  When they got popped,  over 5,000,000 units were seized.  So sad!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 17, 2015)

MightyJohn said:


> I missed his stuff still have some of his 50mg Var



Those square orange-ish tablets were the shit.  First thing I ever used after TRT


----------



## matrixprimo1 (Sep 19, 2015)

The only round IP tabs I use to get were mostly all square except for halodrol which I remember was round in shape and was like 15mg or something, The rest use to be square and 50mg


----------



## matrixprimo1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I know I still have some broken ip anavars and winstrols that I pop once in a while, I use to have a good ip supplier in China


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 23, 2015)

I still have an old list of his as well. 

Never ordered from him. But knew many that did. His prices were on point.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 23, 2015)

matrixprimo1 said:


> The only round IP tabs I use to get were mostly all square except for halodrol which I remember was round in shape and was like 15mg or something, The rest use to be square and 50mg


I still have the round 15 mg halo sublingal. Love them.


----------



## matrixprimo1 (Sep 23, 2015)

yes they are very good still I agree, I still have a ton of broken tabs that I pick at from when I use to get supplied from him, I always threw all the broken ones together, looks kind of cool on my desk as well haha


----------



## matrixprimo1 (Sep 23, 2015)

square orange = anavar 50
square pink     = dianabol 50
square yellow = winstrol 50
square blue = proviron 50
square mint green = anadrol 50


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 23, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Those square orange-ish tablets were the shit.  First thing I ever used after TRT



Almost time I tear into them


----------



## squatster (Sep 28, 2015)

2013 list
A group

Anavar 50 - orange
Adipex - oval white with blue specs
Accutane - 30mg coated yellow
Arimidex - 1mg sq 10 imprinted chalk white
Aromas in 10mg looks axactly like Arimidex exept light.            shade of yellow
Winston 50 mg -yellow square #50 imprinted
Adrol 50 mg-  green square #50 imprinted
Dbal 50 mg- square lavender #50 imprinted
Holotestine 10mg square pink # 10 imprinted
Oral Masteron 50 mg- square purple #50 imprinted
Proviron 50 mg- square white with blue dots or light blue
Cialis 25 mg- oval orange
Levitra 25 mg- oval green
Vigra 50 mg- oval blue
Turnabal 10 mg- square #10 imprinted
Novadex 20mg pink round
Clomid 50 mg- blue square imprinted #50 sour taste

B group

Winston 10mg - square yellow 
Anavar 10 mg - square orange
Propecia/ Proscar 1mg yellow IP on both sides
Novadex-forgot 20 mg pale pink small round
Ketotifen 1mg white blank rounded
Aconplia 20 mg white bean shaped
Turnabal 10 mg square pink #10 imprinted
Meridia 15 mg out
Clomid 50mg blue
Liver cure - large yellow m &m
Valdoxan 20 mg white round IP - burn like chilly pepper
Lyrica 150 mg red
Sleeping tabs Znoct 10mg white
Stablon, Tiabeptine 25 mg coffee color IP tab
Tofisopam 50mg - white square 50, unique none sedating benzoyl
T3 , Cytomel 17 mcg round small m&m
Meridia 15mg  Sibutramine , Reductil?

And does any body still make Resveratrol?
My stuff pictured were before 50mg stuff was around think 2003 mabie?

WOW - lot of colors


----------

